# homebrew technique purifying rice sarms



## skylerman (Feb 23, 2019)

spermetogenesis is fine if you want babies and to be a romantic but a lot of people including myself want an anabolic or sarm without the mysterious odiferous molecules that make you want to hump a picture on your computer or worse

purification technique using brown rice tincture (TEST FOR HEAVY METALS)

technique 1

cut out 6 half inch squares of toilet paper place on wax paper
drop on 5 to 10 drops make sure its not over saturated

after it's completely dry ball up and swallow like a pill


----------

